# Los Peces Caribes manuscript



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi Folks, for those of you that ordered the piranha book, Los Peces Caribes de Venezuela, I was informed by the author that books were sent out, but few personal checks have been received. Please double check your registers to be sure the book was paid for. Antonio was kind enough to "trust" people by sending books first so I hope it is only a problem with mail.

Thanks, Frank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This is important enough to have this puppy pinned for a while!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> This is important enough to have this puppy pinned for a while!


 yes it is dont f*ck over a good guy.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

real sharp guys, everybody wants the book but nobody pays?







maybe some names should be posted to help expedite the process


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Is it true that the book is printed in spanish with no English version?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

BoSox65 said:


> Is it true that the book is printed in spanish with no English version?











it sucks doesent it
but it has some nice pics


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

BoSox65 said:


> Is it true that the book is printed in spanish with no English version?


Sad but true...:laugh: ...that´s not a problem for me since i live in Venezuela and speak spanish :laugh: ...anyway i highly recommend you get this book...







!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For now, Antonio is assuming there is a problem with the mail. Lets hope that is all it is. I asked him to keep me informed if any more time goes by without payment.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

hope everything works out.. what goes around comes around.. be honest.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

ok im one of those ass that hasnt paid BUT WAIT its not my faukt that my post office SUX DIKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUKKKKKKK
had enough sent out a chek today to antonio and emailed him if he doensnt receive then i really goto consider other form of payments


----------



## Tarzan (Aug 28, 2003)

This book is a must have for every piranha enthusiast or collector.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

yeah, but i cant read spanish good enough for it to be worth getting.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

is the whole book in spanish?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

look up there addresses and go to them beat the sh*t out of them then take all there money!!


----------



## AVO (Dec 21, 2003)

Paypal problem solved.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

kill 'em


----------



## Carcharodon Carcharias (Jan 28, 2004)

Death in # said:


> BoSox65 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true that the book is printed in spanish with no English version?
> ...


 i wouldn't buy a book for only it's pics. I do not read, write, speak or understand spanish :sad: ... who can translate it in to english for all to understand? may be a collective study would work.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Don't rip him off!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i can read frenchy but that is it









pay the man damit

it is an all time low to steal something for a another man


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Don't rip him off!!


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

how do i order one of these books?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You can click on my link (below signature) to access the web page and email address.


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

does it still work the same way?

he does not wait to receive the payment before sending the book?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Don't know.....you have to write and ask.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Is this book hardcover??


----------



## radar22 (Jul 10, 2003)

I keep trying to order this book, but never get a responce back from Antonio?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

He's probably out in the field. Give me your email addy and I'll mention to him you want the book. It could be its out of stock, I don't know.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Who has the time to translate an entire book into English LOL


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> Who has the time to translate an entire book into English LOL


 Dont ridicule the thread doode , show alittle respect .


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

any plans on releasing an english version in the future?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Brian Scott was doing something with it via Antonio. So don't know as of this date.


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

All,
Seriously...No disrespect but if this were to be published in English, sales would go through the roof here in Canada and the US. 
"Antonio" as the author would and should reap the rewards of his efforts.
Someone honest needs to represent his work to an "honest puplisher".

For those of you that are "friends" to Antonio, you might want to mention this if you haven't already.... It could be a gold-mine for the guy!!!
I would buy it now...But don't even know anyone that speaks Spanish.








Speedy


----------



## RIO APURE (Oct 24, 2004)

ooppss ...sorry bout that! i know you guys are good, but certainly cant be expected to read minds! lol! yes....the piranha manuscript from venezuela....my wife is a venezuelana who is an excellent info source herself having piranha in her life practically everyday as a child groiwing up and i figure she'll tranmslate.....thanks for your help,again, sorry for the confusion.TC,
JIM


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The manuscript is still available, but there is a problem with mailing. I'm not exactly sure what is happening on Antonio's end. Hopefully, I'll know more shortly.


----------

